# Why Solo Backpacking?



## mochilero (Jun 28, 2005)

Just wondering what others like about solo backpacking. I like the fact that all the decisions come easily, and everything just flows. The best of friends will never need to stop at the same time, be able to travel the same speed, etc. Life on the trail is so simple when I'm alone.

By the way there is a good article on solo backpacking here: http://www.thebackpackingsite.com/solo-backpacking.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2005)

Moving to hiking....


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 28, 2005)

I can be stubborn, solo backpacking probably works better for me  
But I never mind bringing a new friend along. I've initiated a bunch of friends to the woods but never for too long. I guess I like taking care of things and making sure things go smoothly for all 

Also, solo you can just pick up and go- No need to match schedules or make plans way in advance. Plans can change in a heartbeat and so it's nice to have the option of doing whatever you have to do.

...but time sure does go by faster with a partner.


That's a great article, btw... reminds me of why I get out there and makes me want to get out now and not come back for a while.


----------



## pedxing (Jun 29, 2005)

In the warmer months, I really love solo backpacking (although on trails its not really 100% solo).  The pace is entirely up to me and I can do a death march one day and swim most of the next day.

I'm not sure how tolerant I'm going to be about partners on long trips now that I've axquired a taste for solo.


----------



## sp1936 (Jun 30, 2005)

I like solo backpacking, and will be doing a solo trip in the Pemi next week. I worry more about forgetting to bring essential gear when I'm alone. I always use a checklist when packing.

Of course, in the Whites in summer, you're never truly alone.

Steve


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 30, 2005)

Solo is great.  It's the perfect way to mellow your brainwaves.   Your responsible for yourself and can hike at whatever pace you want.  You can linger at the summits and just take it all in.   In the Whites you really never are solo though if you stick to the trails.  For true isolation,  you need to go off trail and find a little nook to yourself.


----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2005)

*Solo*

I'm too spontaneous and everyone else who runs in my circle is too "scheduled"


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2005)

I for one dont enjoy solo. I get bored! I used to solo once in a while but that was when i could get out more often and only had week days off. Now I only get out a couple times a year [Backpacking]and I like to party a bit at nite. Mr Boston is good company but he dont say much. If I need to clear my head a couple hrs with the dog ,walking in the woods does the trick.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 10, 2005)

Solo is a fantastic way to get away and really unwind and relax. No stress, no worries, no thinking about anybody but yourself.

That said, while I've done plenty of solo backpacking and probably will again, I prefer having one or a few people with me because it pushes me. Sometimes my own pace is a bit lazy and I'm too tempted to stop too often. While that's not a bad thing, one of the reasons I hike is for the personal challenge, and having a group around really gives me more of a challenge.


----------



## twigeater (Jul 17, 2005)

I love solo backpacking.
Get to do my own thing on my own time, in my own way.

Plus, not all who play outdoors have the same reasons for being out there...


----------

